# C lernen und keine Ahnung wie



## regensburger (14. Juni 2012)

Bin im Moment im 2 Semester E-technik, im Praktikum Informatik sollen wir uns mehr oder weniger selbst C beibringen. 
Ernsthafte Hilfe von den Professoren gibt es nicht (sind nicht mal anwesend). 
Nun ist das Problem das ich mir zwar die Grundlagen fürs Schleifen Programmieren etc zwar halbwegs angelesen habe, aber ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich selbst ein Programm erstellen soll, mir fehlt schlichtweg die Idee für eine Struktur.
Momentan häng ich hier fest https://dl.dropbox.com/u/70464356/A_Geld.pdf

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand mit einem Teil eines Struktogramms in die richtige Richtung schubsen.


----------



## sQeep (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Struktogramm kann ich dir gerade nicht liefern aber von der Theorie her würd ichs auf den ersten Blick so machen:

393,44 / 200 = 1,9672 -> 1x 200 Euro Schein
393,44 - 1x200 = 193,44
193,44 / 100 = 1,9344 -> 1x 100 Euro Schein
193,44 - 1x100 = 93,44
93,44 / 50 = 1,8688 -> 1x 50 Euro Schein

usw usw

Also einfach die Liste der Möglichen Scheine/Münzen von oben nach unten Abarbeiten mit entsprechenden Variablen.

Edit: Habt ihr keine Literatur an die Hand bekommen oder zumindest Vorschläge dafür?


----------



## regensburger (14. Juni 2012)

Für Vorschläge für gute Literatur wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.


----------



## sQeep (14. Juni 2012)

Eventuell schaust mal bei Galileo Computing, die haben sicherlich was zu C/C++ im Programm. Ich persönlich hab mit Büchern dieses Verlags bis jetzt eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## crusherd (14. Juni 2012)

servus,

eine gute nachschlag seite ist cplusplus.com - The C++ Resources Network (handelt hauptsächlich von c++, kann aber bis auf die objektorientierung von c++ in c verwendet werden).

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2012)

*grübel* Zu meiner Zeit (vor etwa 10 jahren) gab es da mal ein Buch: "C++ in 30 Tagen". Das war für solch einfache Probleme super.


----------



## regensburger (14. Juni 2012)

Nachdem die Studienzeit erheblich verkürzt wurde C++ in 21 Tagen . Schritt für Schritt zum Programmierprofi: Amazon.de: Jesse Liberty: Bücher gibts jetzt nur noch 21 Tage zeit


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## Crymes (14. Juni 2012)

Das Problem schreit meiner Meinung nach nur so nach Modulo, if-Abfragen und Zählervariablen

Zum Lernen: Machs wie ich, nehm dir ein gutes Buch, les es und überleg dir immer mal wieder kleine Programme, die Alltagsdinge rechnen. So kommt man ziemlich schnell rein.

Und natürlich immer Google


----------



## shady1080 (2. August 2012)

Effective C++ soll eines der besten Bücher sein, sofern du schon einige Programmierkenntnisse hast.


----------



## nay (2. August 2012)

Effective C++ ist noch weit weg  und für einen E-Techniker eigentlich unnötig. Irgendwelche Microcontroller werden in C oder einer Assembler Sprache programmiert soweit ich weiß. Objektorientierung braucht man da nicht.
Dieses Tutorial fand ich so im Querlesen ganz gut: C oder C++ lernen?

Wenn du das durcharbeitest wirst du dein(e) Problem(e) ganz einfach lösen können.


----------



## regensburger (2. August 2012)

Danke für eure Tipps aber hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, hab am Mittwoch eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration angefangen. Ganz ums Programmieren komm ich da zwar auch nicht rum aber mal sehen  :


----------



## nay (2. August 2012)

Ach eine verwandte Seele  

Ich habe auch E-Technik studiert habe abgebrochen und wollte Systemintegrator lernen. Dann bin ich doch zu den Anwendungsentwicklern gekommen.
Der Programmierteil in der Berufsschule ist kinderleicht.


----------



## regensburger (2. August 2012)

Schön zu hören das mehr gibt die diesen Weg gehen . Bin mal auf die BS gespannt.


----------

